# Giro d'Italia *SPOILERS*



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2011)

Somehow it's already Grand Tours time. IMHO the Giro has become the toughest and most interesting of the GTs, and it doesn't look like letting up this year. So who are your tips for the top: GC contenders, teams, sprinters, dark horses, whatever..?


----------



## BJH (2 May 2011)

Have we reached the point when teams are so much man marking each other that outsiders will have more of a chance?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2011)

BJH said:


> Have we reached the point when teams are so much man marking each other that outsiders will have more of a chance?



That, the radio ban, and the biological passport, I think means we have had the potential for more unpredictable races so far this season. But I don't actually know whether the UCI has banned radios for all GT stages yet - are they running some with and some without this year?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2011)

GTs still have radios I brlieve.

Dirty Bertie will be up there no doubt but can he win clea? Surely he wouldn't risk anything dodgy while he's under suspicion? 

Nibali would be my pick although Menchov seems to suddenly get fit for the GTs. 

Scarponi rates his chances too so he must be preparing well too.


----------



## iAmiAdam (2 May 2011)

All stages in GT's have radios.

Bookies favour Contador, I'm not sure.


----------



## montage (2 May 2011)

I wonder what the outcome will be if contador smashes the competition in this giro, as I strongly suspect he will be riding it clean.

I reckon Contador will take the win, though Nibali has been improving very nicely each year, and coming 3rd last year as a last minute stand in, then going on to win to the vuelta has to be something.


----------



## Steve H (2 May 2011)

My head says Contador, but can't bring myself to support him for some reason.

Both Nibali and Scarponi will be getting my support as most likely best competition.

Also will be shouting for Cav on all the flatter stages.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 May 2011)

I also hope Cav manages to get some of the sprint finishes but for the overall win I'm not so sure. Perhaps Basso could be in the running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> I also hope Cav manages to get some of the sprint finishes but for the overall win I'm not so sure. Perhaps Basso could be in the running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Basso is keeping himself for the TdF, Keith.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 May 2011)

Thanks Rich, just shows I'm not paying so much attention to the race scene at the moment so I must work on this. However I will suggest Nibali for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2011)

With the team sheets all published, it's time for Mystic Monkey's Either Blindingly Obvious or Completely Useless Predictions:

1. BMC will crash and burn - they haven't got a team for this tour worth a damn since Mantova

2. Katusha on the other hand will be much better than expected. De Luca, Rodriguez, and above all Pavel Brut on excellent recent form. 

2. Menchov and Sastre will not be able to work together for Geox

3. Mark Cavendish will be back with a vengence for HTC, and Renshaw too. Don't forget about the suspiciously good in the mountains, Pinotti. Guarranteed for a stage. 

4. Lampre don't really have the strength in the moutains to support Scaponi, who will have to hang around Nibali as usual. Petacchi and Hondo will suffer against Cav and Renshaw. 

5. Garmin and Quickstep both have sprinters' teams (and half an eye on TT for the former), but really, I can't see them troubling HTC that much. 

6. Leopard Trek and Sky have B Teams, and aren't really going for this, it seems. L-T have no Schlecks or Cancellara. For Sky, Lovkvist is no real GC contender, nor is Downing a GT sprint contender. Feillu and Cioni both might do better than expected for L-T and Sky respectively though.

7. The big battle will be between Saxo-Bank, Astana, and Liquigas. Astana are one of those ugly teams full of hard men, who might just pull off the team classification. It will be Contador vs. Nibali for the GC. And it all depends on how much Contador is saving himself for the Tour.

8. Dark horses: can't seen anyone I really fancy to pull a surprise, but I'd like Adam Blythe (Omega Pharma-Lotto) to. 

9. Best name: Cayetano José Sarmiento Tunarrosa (Aqua e Sapone)


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ...Don't forget about the suspiciously good in the mountains, Pinotti. Guarranteed for a stage.



Suspicious?


----------



## raindog (6 May 2011)

Tomorrow's TTT will be bonkers - 19ks of right angle corners and tram lines.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2011)

Noodley said:


> Suspicious?



Well, he's a TTer who suddenly started to climb well a couple of years ago. Not really suspicious, just slightly.


----------



## beastie (6 May 2011)

Does that mean that Wiggins is also slightly suspicious?


----------



## raindog (6 May 2011)

I'd say if there's one Italian in the peloton who's clean, it's Pinotti.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2011)

beastie said:


> Does that mean that Wiggins is also slightly suspicious?



I think his transformation was certainly remarkable and to some, yes, it was suspicious - he isn't exempt because he's a good British bloke - but I think his failure to build on that transformation moves him outside the realm of the suspicious. Pinotti, too probably. I'll take back my comment.


----------



## beastie (6 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think his transformation was certainly remarkable and to some, yes, it was suspicious - he isn't exempt because he's a good British bloke - but I think his failure to build on that transformation moves him outside the realm of the suspicious. Pinotti, too probably. I'll take back my comment.


I think that Wiggling was just at his total peak, and before he was amazing in Beijing. And the parcours was well suited to him. And now he doesn't seem to be properly motivated .


----------



## dragon72 (6 May 2011)

beastie said:


> I think that Wiggling was just at his total peak, and before he was amazing in Beijing. And the parcours was well suited to him. And now he doesn't seem to be properly motivated  *medicated*.



FTFY


----------



## Steve H (7 May 2011)

Morning all. Team Time Trial day today. Looking forward to watching today. My money's on HTC taking the spoils today.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2011)

Them or Leaky - what's the weather forecast for Turin? Anyone here ever ridden across wet tramlines?


----------



## Steve H (7 May 2011)

Weather for Turin is mostly sunny. Rain isn't likely at all. 21 - 23 degrees and not windy.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2011)

Perfect conditions then. I still think there could be a bit of mayhem though.


----------



## beastie (7 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Perfect conditions then. I still think there could be a bit of mayhem though.


The course looks pretty straightforward tbh.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2011)

Yes, wide roads with smooth surfaces, no problems thank God. Pinotti in pink tomorrow by the looks of things.


----------



## fozzy (7 May 2011)

pinotti got to be clean and pleased he's in pink, think it says a lot about htc and cav letting the italian in the team take the win; well done them. pleased to see everyone get thru ok. i've raced over wet [and dry] tramlines in nottingham [not an official race but there was plenty of us], blackpool and some of the routes around belgium and locally have had train/tram lines going diagonally across the road, best advice i had was hit them at right angles, don't hit them at all [plenty of bunny hops] or treat them as a corner with a big white line on it. that said i had my stupid man head on and totalled majorly on one occasion, painful. i know it's not popular but would love to see contador do it, was on the mountain in catalunya when he rode away and he just looks fantastic.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2011)

fozzy said:


> that said i had my stupid man head on and totalled majorly on one occasion, painful. i know it's not popular but would love to see contador do it, was on the mountain in catalunya when he rode away and he just looks fantastic.




You mean you'd like to see Dirty Bertie get splattered on the tramlines. Hmmmm, tempting but.....


----------



## fozzy (7 May 2011)

very good . . . . . .


----------



## Keith Oates (7 May 2011)

A good win for HTC but for me the surpise was seeing The Shack coming in at 2nd, good show by them as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2011)

Yes Keith, I was very surprised to see the Shack do so well...might see them again in stage 2 with McEwen and Hunter. But hoping that Cav can get it...


----------



## raindog (8 May 2011)

I'm not a fan of Riis, but this has some interest.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/video-riis-criticises-coverage-of-contador-case
How can we all relax and enjoy watching Berto race, knowing that if the UCI's appeal is succesful he might be banned straight after the Giro. The whole thing's a bloody mess and frankly I'm getting sick of it. This has been kicking around now for months and months - why is it taking so long to get sorted?


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2011)

I don't think we are confused Bjarne - you doped, Bertie doped. You are both cheats. No confusion there.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2011)

I thought that was a Cav stage today but it wasn't; I don't think he's got any chance with an appeal though against an Italian rider in Italy


----------



## BigSteev (8 May 2011)

Robbed of the win, but he gets the Maglia Rosa as some form of compensation.


----------



## Steve H (8 May 2011)

Looked pretty blatant though. I think there's a chance he could get disqualified.


----------



## brockers (8 May 2011)

Not sure I understand Cav's protest. If it's a matter of Ale-jet moving off his line in the last few metres, it was pretty innocuous. Cav was outsprinted and there was no way he was going to get round.


----------



## brockers (8 May 2011)

I was expecting an argument !!


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (8 May 2011)

Cannot comment on the grounds that i may be biased  .


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 May 2011)

Doesn't look very happy here


----------



## iAmiAdam (8 May 2011)

Petacchi lowered his head to look behind him, then moved, twice. Cav was the faster rider at the time. Relegation please, Cav has been dq'd for a lot less than that.


----------



## Farky (8 May 2011)

What channel is covering the event or highlights?


----------



## iAmiAdam (8 May 2011)

Eurosport only I think.


----------



## raindog (8 May 2011)

Here's the vid

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm7pyFO0kYU&feature=player_embedded#at=401

didn't look that bad to me, but then Petacchi didn't have to swerve, the road was wide and there was plenty of room for everyone. Cav was taken a bit by surprise and probably went a bit too late. Mind you, if the situation was reversed in the sprint there'd be a scandal in Italy tonight.


----------



## philipbh (8 May 2011)

Italian Rider in an Italian Team wins a stage in the Premier Italian Race - some might say that the odds are stacked against the Manxman as HLaB points out

I can understand MC's frustration and in any other race I think he would have a chance of appeal - he certainly has grounds for appeal - but I doubt he will want the abuse from the Tifosi for the next three weeks

Given that, by all accounts, this is a Giro for the climbers and that at 25 he has many more years in front of him to win sprints in his favourite grand tour (compared to the 37 year old AP) - time to suck it up - however painful it might be to do so.

Was he robbed of a win, undoubtedly - but thats bike racing!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 May 2011)

I've seen riders relegated for less, but it would have been harsh.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2011)

MC wasn't quite hindered enough but it was a sneaky trick by Petacchi.

By the way, when does Petacchi's drug case come up?


----------



## Kirstie (8 May 2011)

Nnnnnng! Cav was robbed!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 May 2011)

Certainly looked like 2 seperate movements in the closing stages, just enough to put Cav on the back foot and stop the vital kick in acceleration


----------



## rich p (8 May 2011)

I'm not excusing Petacchi's move but he got the jump on Cav and MC didn't have the oomph that he had last year to get past him this time.

The surprise was Farrar's no-show after Cervelo's big push in the last few kms.


----------



## philipbh (8 May 2011)

rich p said:


> sneaky trick



Seemed to work well in Turkey last week - drifting towards the barriers, listening to DH's commentary it would seem to be his stock in trade


----------



## raindog (8 May 2011)

There was no crash, nobody got head-butted, and in the end that's sprinting. But I think Cav has a point here......
"Cavendish went on to explain that his anger at the finish was directed not at Petacchi but at the race commissaires, claiming that if he sprinted in the same manner as the Italian, he would have been disqualified."


----------



## philipbh (8 May 2011)

raindog said:


> There was no crash, nobody got head-butted, and in the end that's sprinting. But I think Cav has a point here......
> "Cavendish went on to explain that his anger at the finish was directed not at Petacchi but at the race commissaires, claiming that if he sprinted in the same manner as the Italian, he would have been disqualified."




Source please - I only got the Eurosport view and the situation was far from concluded when the coverage ended

That said - there were repeated re - runs of the closing stages that suggested the commisaires were reviewing the video evidence according to DH and BS


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (8 May 2011)

Eurosport news said that they have shook hands and made up.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 May 2011)

Disappointing result for Cav but that is cycle racing and so he has to accept the result and try to not let that situation happen again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnr (8 May 2011)

Cavendish's post-race twitter comment was very magnanimous. The Rai 3 TV coverage seemed pretty good if you want to see for yourself:

http://www.steephill.tv/players/you...ashboard=giro-d-italia&id=rm7pyFO0kYU&yr=2011


----------



## raindog (9 May 2011)

Yep, everything's smoothed over, that's yesterday's news, and we're ready for today's stage. Another massed sprint or will a strong break make it near the end?


----------



## moxey (9 May 2011)

If Cav gets the win today will there be a contraversial celebration again ?


----------



## chillyuk (9 May 2011)

Let's just hope the rider who is down makes a recovery. He didn't look too sharp. Cyclists know the risks but is still hard when it happens.


----------



## tongskie01 (9 May 2011)

1 cyclist down. a very nasty accident with serious head injury. from eurosport live coverage.


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2011)

I only saw the last 10k, so I missed the crash but it sounded bad! 20ks or so later he was still lying there and was getting adrenalin, etc


----------



## moxey (9 May 2011)

It has since been reported that Wouter Weylandt has passed away. 

RIP


----------



## raindog (9 May 2011)

This is a bad, bad day. Poor guy.


----------



## iAmiAdam (9 May 2011)

Don't know what happened and I'm not sure I want to find out. RIP Wouter Weylandt.

Things like this shouldn't happen anymore.


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2011)

Sugar, Rip


----------



## Dave_1 (9 May 2011)

terrible news about Wouter Weylandt's passing away. How vulnerable these people are on bikes. A brutal and tragic sport it can be.


----------



## ohnovino (9 May 2011)

Horrible news.

Mark Cavendish: "Things like this shouldn't happen. Absolutely sick to the stomach. My thoughts are with his family. RIP Wouter Weylandt."


----------



## chillyuk (9 May 2011)

RIP and thoughts with his family.


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2011)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/weylandt-dies-in-giro-ditalia-crash


----------



## montage (9 May 2011)

Awful, awful news


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2011)

Terrible news, very sad.


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2011)

Knew about the crash from Eurosport - just heard about his death on the car radio - feel sick to my stomach!

Terrible news and what a waste of a young life. 

Thoughts go to his family, friends and team mates.

RIP, WW!


----------



## addictfreak (9 May 2011)

Tragic news, only 26 years old.

I briefly saw the aftermath, and had a feeling that it would be the worst kind of news. Very sad.


----------



## madguern (9 May 2011)

sad news, feel for his family and friends, when a cyclist dies not matter what level they are it is very sad.


----------



## raindog (9 May 2011)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tributes-pour-in-for-wouter-weylandt


----------



## JonnyBlade (9 May 2011)

Deeply saddening RIP


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 May 2011)

Not a lot of meaning to the result today then. I'm quite I wasn't able to catch today's stage.

RIP, Wouter Weylandt.


----------



## ACS (9 May 2011)

Terribly sad news. Our thoughts are with his family.

RIP, Wouter Weylandt, RIP


----------



## Kirstie (9 May 2011)

I missed it too - I usually have it online at work but was too busy to look. 
The poor man. Just awful news.


----------



## raindog (9 May 2011)

Sympathetic words from Millar. Apparently Farrar was a big pal of Weylandt.
http://www.cyclingne...ute-to-weylandt

"“I love cycling, and I've always been enchanted by the epic scale of it all, it was why I fell in love with it as a boy. Yet Wouter's death today goes beyond anything that our sport is supposed to be about, it is a tragedy that we as sportsmen never expect, yet we live with it daily, completely oblivious to the dangers we put ourselves in. This is a sad reminder to us, the racers, what risks we take and what lives we lead."


----------



## Keith Oates (9 May 2011)

Very sad news indeed and extremely upsetting for his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## raindog (10 May 2011)

It seems poor Weylandt's crash was a freak incident and not really due to a dangerous descent - could've happened almost anywhere. Manuel Cardoso saw it happen.

"Wouter was dropped and tried to come back in the group. He then looked behind to see if it would be better to wait for the other dropped guys," Maertens recalled Cardoso's statements. "While looking behind he hit with his left pedal or left side of his handlebars a small wall and was catapulted to the other side of the road where he hit again something."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/video-zomegnan-to-respect-memory-of-weylandt


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2011)

That sounds like a simple rider mistake with horribly tragic consequences. 

I've nearly done a similar thing myself on a fast descent - a quick look over my shoulder and when I looked round I was _very_ close to hitting a dry stone wall.

It's actually pretty amazing that this kind of thing doesn't happen more often.

I wonder if the Giro organisers will have second thoughts about some of the stupidly dangerous descents coming up on mountain stages later in the race?


----------



## raindog (10 May 2011)

Maybe, although as I said, this wasn't really caused by a dangerous descent. As you say, when you consider how many thousands of racing kilometres these guys cover every season, it's a wonder there aren't more deaths really. I suppose anyone who rides a high mileage is on a knife edge of disaster all the time.


----------



## Kirstie (10 May 2011)

Good grief, what a catastrophic error (if that is indeed the cause of the accident). It just highlights the incredible level of skill that the pros have and also the level of risk they are taking. He must have taken his eye off for only a split second. They are on such a knife-edge on those descents and have such bottle. I am in awe...


----------



## iAmiAdam (10 May 2011)

Not going to lie, I welled up a bit at the giro finish today.

RIP Wouter Weylandt. It shouldn't ever have happened.


----------



## beastie (11 May 2011)

Well it was a good days racing, not up to last years epic in the rain though. Anyone know what happened to the faller about 20 km out?


----------



## raindog (11 May 2011)

Cracked his head open but apparently ok.

Kennaugh had a good day.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Cracked his head open but apparently ok.
> 
> Kennaugh had a good day.




He did indeed! Maybe a future GC contender or am I geting ahead of myself  

Le strade bianche are such fun, even when it's dry. I speak as a viewer rather than a pro rider, you understand.


----------



## lukesdad (11 May 2011)

rich p said:


> He did indeed! Maybe a future GC contender or am I geting ahead of myself
> 
> Le strade bianche are such fun, even when it's dry. I speak as a viewer rather than a pro rider, you understand.




When I switched on I thought it was an mtb race, that first climb on the loose was awesome.


----------



## gb155 (11 May 2011)

raindog said:


> It seems poor Weylandt's crash was a freak incident and not really due to a dangerous descent - could've happened almost anywhere. Manuel Cardoso saw it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







No way - I've done that when exhausted but clipped a Kerbstone with my left peddle

Shudders at the thought


----------



## raindog (11 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Le strade bianche are such fun, even when it's dry. I speak as a viewer rather than a pro rider, you understand.



Actually, there's an event for clapped out old sods like me. I'd love to do it some time, trouble is it would mean getting hold of an old bike.
There's a good little video when you scroll down.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2010/oct/07/leroica-cycle-race-italy-retro?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2011)

I notice Miller and co. have been complaining about the danger of the downhill gravel sections. This is what makes the Giro so interesting though - the organisers seem to be prepared to put the riders through the kind of suffering that other Tours just don't. It's great for spectators. 

On another note, I think it's sad but also good to see Leopard Trek withdraw as a mark of respect for Weylandt. I always wonder when teams say they will 'ride on' as a mark of respect that it isn't actually the bottom line speaking. In this case, it is quite clearly not.


----------



## raindog (12 May 2011)

Not just "Millar and co." but about half the riders including Di Luca and Contador.

Agree re Leopard Trek - they seemed to be genuinely and deeply in shock.

EDIT
just watched the signing on and stage start in Italian - great for atmosphere even if I can understand FA.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2011)

That was an awesome last few km in the stage today. Ventoso looks f*cked. He can't even get up to celebrate his win right now.


----------



## gavintc (12 May 2011)

What was Pettachi up to? A most unusual finish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> What was Pettachi up to? A most unusual finish.



I just think they were all knackered after a ridiculously fast run-in and having to deal with late attack after late attack.


----------



## HLaB (12 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> What was Pettachi up to? A most unusual finish.



That was weird! he just seemed to ease up on the pedals when he had it in the bag and pedal slowly, I wonder if he had already done a deal with the Moviestar rider? I only pedal like that when I'm completely knackered but know I still have 20 miles to go and seem to get a fresh burst of energy as I'm approaching my destination.


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

It was odd wasn't it? Kelly for one couldn't understand why someone would be too tired to pedal 5 metres from the line!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

Word on the strade is that Petacchi had a tenner on Ventoso for the win. Keep it to yourself though.


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Word on the strade is that Petacchi had a tenner on Ventoso for the win. Keep it to yourself though.



apparently he was seen running down the street to the bookies to pick up his winnings five minutes later...!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> apparently he was seen running down the street to the bookies to pick up his winnings five minutes later...!




...and straight in to the farmaccio on the way back. Terrible asthma you understand!


----------



## gavintc (13 May 2011)

Well, just to rub it in. Spent the day cycling the hills around Avellino and then went up the mountain to watch the final of today's stage. Stunning weather, great roads and great to see the Giro (even it is for only a few seconds). Back home new for dinner with the neighbours.


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2011)

Hoogerland is as mad as a box of frogs but in a good way. Love the way he rode straight past the break.

Scarponi looks well prepared. Where is he on that UCI list? Timed it a bit wrong today though but for the sake of two more metres.


----------



## raindog (13 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> Well, just to rub it in. Spent the day cycling the hills around Avellino and then went up the mountain to watch the final of today's stage. Stunning weather, great roads and great to see the Giro (even it is for only a few seconds). Back home new for dinner with the neighbours.


Will you be watching any more stages? Take any photos?


----------



## gavintc (14 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Will you be watching any more stages? Take any photos?



I did take some pics - must review them and see if any are worth publishing. Sadly, my work routine has prevented me taking more time off work. We had planned to head down to Sicily but will have to watch the highlights on the tele.


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> I did take some pics - must review them and see if any are worth publishing. Sadly, my work routine has prevented me taking more time off work. We had planned to head down to Sicily but will have to watch the highlights on the tele.



Cool, feel free to share, it might take my mind off things.

For a change we had great weather here today but we had neds chucking stuff at our little peleton on the DCC ride too :-( I'm sitting here with a sore ankle (a wee bit of blood and swelling) hoping it'll recover in time for tomorrows wee ride.


----------



## Telemark (14 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> Well, just to rub it in. Spent the day cycling the hills around Avellino and then went up the mountain to watch the final of today's stage. Stunning weather, great roads and great to see the Giro (even it is for only a few seconds). Back home new for dinner with the neighbours.



Hello Gavin, long time no see!  Hope you are at least putting your giro tourist mileage to good use for the greater good of CC Ecosse on MyCyclingLog! Even I have overtaken you since you stopped looging  . Sadly my only exposure to the Giro is via the internet, I can't find any summaries on TV (Freeview digital).




gavintc said:


> I did take some pics - must review them and see if any are worth publishing. Sadly, my work routine has prevented me taking more time off work. We had planned to head down to Sicily but will have to watch the highlights on the tele.



yes please!!!!



HLaB said:


> Cool, feel free to share, it might take my mind off things.
> 
> For a change we had great weather here today but we had neds chucking stuff at our little peleton on the DCC ride too :-( I'm sitting here with a sore ankle (a wee bit of blood and swelling) hoping it'll recover in time for tomorrows wee ride.



 Sorry for dragging this off-topic - did you get hit by something being thrown at you? Hope it heals fast!  
Hope you have mentioned this to the police ... 

T


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Sorry for dragging this off-topic - did you get hit by something being thrown at you? Hope it heals fast!
> Hope you have mentioned this to the police ...
> 
> T



I had a bottle thrown at me, its burst open my ankle a bit and there's some swelling, its not too bad so I'm just sitting here with my foot up and hoping it'll recover for tomorrow.


----------



## raindog (14 May 2011)

The Gatto gets the job done!


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2011)

raindog said:


> The Gatto ges the job done!



I was watching online and it buffered in the final seconds, when it came back it said 'Contador has got it' I had to wait a while to confirm Contador had got 2nd spot :-)


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (14 May 2011)

Where was Cavendish!Ok being the fastest but he needs to be in at the finish more,at least Alessandro was there yet again.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2011)

Alessandro Petacchi said:


> Where was Cavendish!Ok being the fastest but he needs to be in at the finish more,at least Alessandro was there yet again.




Uphill finish. Has he ever been in contention on an uphill finish?


----------



## gavintc (15 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Uphill finish. Has he ever been in contention on an uphill finish?





My thoughts exactly. I had a look at the profile and thought that this is not a finish to suit Cav.


----------



## raindog (15 May 2011)

Didn't think Berto would attack today, but that was amazing. The acceleration that guy's got even on just a 6% slope. Blimey.


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2011)

More Spanish meat in his musette...?


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (15 May 2011)

Well done Contador.Also noticed that i have the same climbing style as Peter Weening  .


----------



## fozzy (15 May 2011)

i know the jury is still out, and i know not everyone likes him, but what an attack, was not expecting that today. sprints are good, and i love the classics but a top gc contendor attacking like contador did today is why i love cycling. he just blew them all away; apart from the hobbit who was with him [who i thought was excellent], the rest were just keeping the losses down. i personally hope he hasn't shown his cards too early, but i'm sure a 4/5 times grand tour winner knows what he is doing. go on alberto.


----------



## lukesdad (15 May 2011)

Game set and match ?


----------



## Dayvo (15 May 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Game set and match ?




Yep! I think I can hear the fat lady singing.

Contador looked good taking second yesterday, but showed his class today: he just blew them away. 

I'd like to think that he's clean, but there's just this sneaking suspicion that he's got away with it.

Can't see him handing the pink shirt over now, even with just under two weeks to go.


----------



## fozzy (15 May 2011)

Game set and match ? 

not sure yet, long way to go and anything could happen . . . . . that's enough fence sitting from me. i think contadors' lead will be attacked again and again by the other challengers, maybe working with each other, maybe letting the domestics have a pop then taking over, but i must say after watching contador over the last few years he seems to tcup very well and will know what attacks to let go and which to follow, i also think we'll see him take another stage victory early in the dolomites to force the hand [feet] of others. but if alberto gets two mins on the rest at some point over the next week, that will be it, it will become a race for second. as a side note; on eurosport the commentators were questioning the strangth of saxobank team, as i see it, contador is leading, it's up to the rest of the teams to beat him, to adopt an australian attitude towards sport/winning, don't be afraid to be in pole position, be the favourite and make the rest beat you, his team is strong enough and he's tactically astute enough to use them properly.


----------



## raindog (15 May 2011)

fozzy said:


> i also think we'll see him take another stage victory early in the dolomites to force the hand [feet] of others.


He'll take the Zoncolan I should think.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 May 2011)

I must admit I was pleased to see Contador take the win and the Pink Jersey. I don't know if he did take dope last year or not but he is still a very good cyclist and I strongly suspect that he's not on any drugs in this race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 May 2011)

I was surprised to see Scarponi crack so easily. I always thought he was at least as well prepared as Contador.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I was surprised to see Scarponi crack so easily. I always thought he was at least as well prepared as Contador.




Quite so - maybe the Italians are runing scared after Mantova and Padua investigations. I can't remember if Scarponi is implicated or not this time! 

Incidentally, is the plasticisers test accredited yet? Dirty Bertie didn't get nicked for EPO remember, only for a mismanagement of clenbuterol.


----------



## iAmiAdam (16 May 2011)

I think the whole of lampre is involved in a doping scandal somehow.


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2011)

I take no pleasure in seeing a cheat winning.


----------



## rustychisel (16 May 2011)

Contador was astounding, and when I say 'astounding' I mean, astonishing in a way I've not seen since, oh, Riccardo Ricci...

just sayin'


----------



## lilolee (16 May 2011)

Irrespective of what did or didn't happen last year, Contador was in another league yesterday. Barring an accident he should have this now.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2011)

His attack was good and not from so far out or putting big time gaps in, like we used to see, so a more believable effort. He's a good rider and I'd like to think he's been scared into riding clean and I enjoyed watching the attack.

Scarponi fading was a surprise.


----------



## biking_fox (16 May 2011)

McEwen's out on the time cut and Cav only just made it in by 30s or so! That was a killer of a mountain stage.


----------



## Hont (16 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I was surprised to see Scarponi crack so easily. I always thought he was at least as well prepared as Contador.



My thoughts exactly. Whatever your view on Bertie, I don't think there were many in the lead group yesterday who are above suspicion and he, at least, has the panache to animate the race - for the second day in a row. Most of the others all looked like they were happy to ride up as a group and then sprint in the last 1km.


----------



## gavintc (16 May 2011)

rustychisel said:


> Contador was astounding, and when I say 'astounding' I mean, astonishing in a way I've not seen since, oh, Riccardo Ricci...
> 
> just sayin'



I had similar thoughts when watching this incredible display of power and stamina. Too impressive by far.


----------



## raindog (16 May 2011)

Here we go - someone's won a stage, so he's doped. Contador's style was always a sharp burst of acceleration then ease off and repeat. That's what he did yesterday and Rujano stayed with him untill the last attack where he got dropped and finished 3 seconds behind and Garzelli and Nibs came in 50 seconds down - hardly massive margins. He's attacked on two stages now, to try and put a few seconds on his rivals, which, for me, is fantastic to see. Much better to watch good, attacking riding than to see someone waiting for one climb or a TT to win a GT.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2011)

Hont said:


> My thoughts exactly. Whatever your view on Bertie, I don't think there were many in the lead group yesterday who are above suspicion and he, at least, has the panache to animate the race - for the second day in a row. Most of the others all looked like they were happy to ride up as a group and then sprint in the last 1km.




To paraphrase, all the other top riders including the pre-race favourite worked their bollox cleats off and yet Dirty Bertie still took them to the cleaners on a hill that wasn't even steep.

Just saying like!


----------



## Hont (16 May 2011)

rich p said:


> To paraphrase, all the other top riders including the pre-race favourite worked their bollox cleats off and yet Dirty Bertie still took them to the cleaners on a hill that wasn't even steep.


Yes that's it exactly. All those honest riders in the chasing group, like Garzelli, are beacons of virtue and they must have felt cheated as they crossed the line sprinting full gas exhausted having boringly marked each other given everything on the ascent.


----------



## lilolee (16 May 2011)

> The two ascents of Mt Etna proved too much for veteran Australian sprinters, Robbie McEwen (RadioShack) and Graeme Brown (Rabobank) who both finished outside the time cut."Didn't finish on time (way out actually) on Mt.Etna stage," said McEwen via his Twitter feed. "Giro over for me. Haven't felt good at all. Home, recover & rebuild for June."
> 
> The pair finished 59:35 down on the time by stage winner, Alberto Contador.
> 
> ...



So if it wasn't that steep I guess these guys are rubbish






With raindog on this. I loved every minute of those last 5 kms.


----------



## lukesdad (16 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Here we go - someone's won a stage, so he's doped. Contador's style was always a sharp burst of acceleration then ease off and repeat. That's what he did yesterday and Rujano stayed with him untill the last attack where he got dropped and finished 3 seconds behind and Garzelli and Nibs came in 50 seconds down - hardly massive margins. He's attacked on two stages now, to try and put a few seconds on his rivals, which, for me, is fantastic to see. Much better to watch good, attacking riding than to see someone waiting for one climb or a TT to win a GT.




That has always been his style hasn t it. Attack early in a GT then mark his rivals later on.


----------



## biking_fox (17 May 2011)

I should probably know but don't - How big is the time cut on a stage fo the GT? is it always the same?


----------



## lukesdad (17 May 2011)

rich p said:


> To paraphrase, all the other top riders including the pre-race favourite worked their bollox cleats off and yet Dirty Bertie still took them to the cleaners on a hill that wasn't even steep.
> 
> Just saying like!



Must admit rich I prefer his sister Dirty Gertie


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Uphill finish. Has he ever been in contention on an uphill finish?


I was just thinking the same today; I think Cav and Thor (doing the ToC) got mixed up!


----------



## biking_fox (17 May 2011)

Is the slight uphill today too much for him? Or should this be Cav's for the taking ?


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2011)

You've got to laugh though I bet Cav being slow on hills compared to other pro riders is faster than most amateurs but I do think today given his previous form on slight uphills will be too much for him. Hopefully somebody will correct me and point out that he has won uphill but I don't recall him having done so.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Must admit rich I prefer his sister Dirty Gertie




Bertie likes beef but she prefers pork, or so I've heard!


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

biking_fox said:


> Is the slight uphill today too much for him? Or should this be Cav's for the taking ?




I think he'll muller them!


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> You've got to laugh though I bet Cav being slow on hills compared to other pro riders is faster than most amateurs but I do think today given his previous form on slight uphills will be too much for him. Hopefully somebody will correct me and point out that he has won uphill but I don't recall him having done so.



He has now, I was happily wrong ;-)


----------



## raindog (17 May 2011)

_That's _the way to do it. Nice one Cav.


----------



## beastie (17 May 2011)

Super speed


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2011)

It wasn't so uphill, fairly flat really. Anyway, put that bloke on the girls mtn bike on a proper bike and he'd have won.


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (17 May 2011)

Well done Cavendish  .


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> It wasn't so uphill, fairly flat really. Anyway, put that bloke on the girls mtn bike on a proper bike and he'd have won.



He gave it some welly!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2011)

Nice to see Cav get one in.....


----------



## yello (17 May 2011)

I read that Cavendish was accused of cheating in Sunday's stage (getting a tow up Etna... I think I should probably have used the word 'Mount' in that last sentence, hmmm)

...anyways, anybody know ought about that? If it had occurred, surely he would have been dq'ed. And there would be pictures/footage of said incident.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

yello said:


> I read that Cavendish was accused of cheating in Sunday's stage (getting a tow up Etna... I think I should probably have used the word 'Mount' in that last sentence, hmmm)
> 
> ...anyways, anybody know ought about that? If it had occurred, surely he would have been dq'ed. And there would be pictures/footage of said incident.




He said it was nonsense in the post ride interview. He said he can't even piss without commissaires staring!


----------



## beastie (17 May 2011)

Cav certainly believes he gets the shitty end of the stick. I think he probably does a bit too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 May 2011)

I just watched the final few km, and tell you what, I really thought that David M might have made it had he just managed to put a little bit more in - as suicidal attacks go, it was a pretty awesome one.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 May 2011)

I'm glad to see Cav get the win, it will do his confidence a lot of good and as he says he will now try for the next expected sprint finish on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon72 (18 May 2011)

I was most impressed by Cav, out of breath within seconds of finishing the sprint, conducting an interview in Italian. Che bravo!


----------



## raindog (18 May 2011)

Lots of small lumps today. A break should go all the way.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Lots of small lumps today. A break should go all the way.




Sean Kelly thought that some of the GC contenders teams ought to put Saxo and Bert under pressure today. I think it unlikely but it would be fun if they tried. I can't see what's to stop Contador just sitting on Nibali as I can't see the other contendrs working him over together.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2011)

Gadret the nearly man, with a lovely move at 400 to go. Famous for not giving his wheel to his team leader in last years Tour. Wonder if he's still using it. 

I can take him out my fantasy team now, he's achieved for 2011.


----------



## raindog (18 May 2011)

Did you notice the gear Gadret was pushing up that hill? Blimey.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Did you notice the gear Gadret was pushing up that hill? Blimey.




I agree RD, those brown shorts and dodgy jerseys are a disgrace!

..but yes, ex-mtb-er if that makes a difference?


----------



## raindog (19 May 2011)

Agree about the brown shorts, but not the jerseys - they're neat.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Agree about the brown shorts, but not the jerseys - they're neat.




 I thought they'd look better on a golfer but never mind, we're serious racing pundits!


----------



## raindog (19 May 2011)

Whatever. Anyroad, I'm not going to be getting one anytime soon, but I do have a bidon that I use, that was chucked at me while spectating the Etoile de Besseges.


----------



## lukesdad (19 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I agree RD, those brown shorts and dodgy jerseys are a disgrace!
> 
> ..but yes, ex-mtb-er if that makes a difference?



They wear brown shorts for good reason


----------



## yello (19 May 2011)

It shows off their cyclists' tans? Enhances their eye colour? Makes their wangers look big? I think we should be told.


----------



## biking_fox (19 May 2011)

Surely Cav's for the taking today. I'm not sure I've seen a flatter GT stage. But the big (well for the sprinters anyway) question is who will still be riding tomorrow?


----------



## biking_fox (19 May 2011)

Lazy day today. According to cyclingnews so far - 25mph average! 

Even I (on my tourbike!) could probably manage that in a peleton for 3 hours. assuming that for once I don't have to stop for traffic lights.


----------



## cd365 (19 May 2011)

Cav did it again


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2011)

Another well worked HTC train to get Cav the win.


----------



## raindog (19 May 2011)

Cav's peaking just right for the Tour. Apollonio looked good getting second. Superb Renshaw.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Cav's peaking just right for the Tour. Apollonio looked good getting second. Superb Renshaw.




True and a huge pull by Lars Bak too. He said after that it was easy but for a second or two I thought Apollonio was going to catch him.
2-1 to Cav then and he can go home now!


----------



## mr_s81 (19 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Another well worked HTC train to get Cav the win.



+1

What a well organised outfit. When you've a team working for you as well as that, I can only imagine it makes your life a lot easier as a sprinter.


----------



## PpPete (19 May 2011)

Sky looked very organised on the two flat stages across the pond... TdF could get interesting, if Sky go for stage wins instead of GC, they seem to have several good potentials to challenge if things don't go quite right for HTC.


----------



## beastie (19 May 2011)

Sky surely must go for stage wins, they don't have a genuine GC rider. Wiggins had one great grand tour when the parcours was suited to him and has shown nothing form wise again. He should go for TT and then lead out the sky train at full bore from about 3ks out. Can't see him playing super domestique at sky though.

With Wiggins and G leading out Swift/Henderson then they might pinch a few stages off Cav and the rest.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 May 2011)

Good showing again by Cav, I hope he can carry the form over to the tour. Sky also showing well and both here and in the US are putting up a good performance. I hope I'm wrong but I think Wiggins days of glory are all in the past!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beastie (19 May 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Good showing again by Cav, I hope he can carry the form over to the tour. Sky also showing well and both here and in the US are putting up a good performance. I hope I'm wrong but I think Wiggins days of glory are all in the past!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that Wiggins has his eye on the Olympics now. His road job is just good training.


----------



## beastie (19 May 2011)

And cash as well of course.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2011)

Big day today boys and girls....


----------



## gavintc (20 May 2011)

Contador is just a machine. Watching him live on tele and he is just dropping the rest of the field - incredible. 7.5 km and he is off the front with just one other rider. He looks so fresh compared to the other riders.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2011)

That's Rujano - the only one who stayed with him on Etna too.


----------



## gavintc (20 May 2011)

raindog said:


> That's Rujano - the only one who stayed with him on Etna too.



I liked the way he gave Rujano the finish - good man to keep with him all the way.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2011)

Best to stay on good terms, I think they'll be seeing alot of each other over the next two stages.


----------



## biking_fox (20 May 2011)

> Best to stay on good terms, I think they'll be seeing alot of each other over the next two stages



Doesn't look like there will be anyone else who is going to be within sight of Bertie


----------



## gavintc (20 May 2011)

biking_fox said:


> Doesn't look like there will be anyone else who is going to be within sight of Bertie



3 min lead and with only mountains between here and Milan. Even the TT on Tue is uphill ! I cannot see the pink jersey changing again unless he forgets to keep his appointments with his medical assistant.


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2011)

Rujano wasn't a surprise after Etna, Gadret 3rd was, as were a few others but really, it's hard to see who'll challenge Bertie. Scrap for 2nd and 3rd will be more interesting.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> I liked the way he gave Rujano the finish - good man to keep with him all the way.



The commentator suggested that Rujano wasn't working 100% and was saving energy for a sprint, it never came, Contador must have thought he was working, it seemed quite amicable.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 May 2011)

Contador is proving beyind doubt that he is the best of the bunch so far in this race, it's not all over yet but I can't see anyone knocking him off the perch now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2011)

See the bloke with a steak on a string, dangling it in front of Contador 

Good stage today. Contador didn't look as strong and Nibali rode well but Anton deserved the win. 

Big mix up in the GC today, tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## fozzy (21 May 2011)

yeah tomorrow should be good. thought contador paid very slightly for efforts yesterday, but he still looked the least uncomfortable today. i personally think his tactical ability is underestimated, why would he put maximum effort in to chase down igor anton? or any other gc contendor? they all have to beat him, not the other way around. great stage, may have to get over there at some point soon and do that hill.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> See the bloke with a steak on a string, dangling it in front of Contador
> 
> Good stage today. Contador didn't look as strong and Nibali rode well but Anton deserved the win.
> 
> Big mix up in the GC today, tomorrow should be interesting.



I heard the commentator saying that but I didn't actually see it  The crowd certainly didn't like him at the end.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> I heard the commentator saying that but I didn't actually see it  The crowd certainly didn't like him at the end.



Indeed, certainly heard the boos on TV and AC definitely heard them too...he looked very surprised.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 May 2011)

The boos were no doubt the Italian crowd showing their 'support' for Nabali, I doubt Contador will be worried about them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoyPSB (22 May 2011)

The bloke with the steak on a string was hilarious. Anyone know what was written on his chest and stomache?

Quite relived to see the stage finish without any spectator incidents with Contador. Also, looked like a couple of the team bike crews were having a bit of a disagreement at one point.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2011)

Someone screen grabbed it !!


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2011)

RoyPSB said:


> The bloke with the steak on a string was hilarious. Anyone know what was written on his chest and stomache?




Montage of this parish was looking for a full-size fancy dress 'steak suit' to wear on a stage in this year's TdeF!


----------



## gavintc (22 May 2011)

Well, I managed to get back from work early to watch the final 15 mins - what a hill climb. Good effort for Nieve, but he looked dead for that final km.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

Bertie looked different class again. I'm pretty sure he's the most talented rider around which makes it all the more irritating that I find it hard to celebrate.


----------



## fozzy (22 May 2011)

contador is the best there, possibly anywhere. i think he's making the most of his last grand tour for a couple of years, i can't see CAS coming down on his side. as a side note, watching nibali go down that mountain, is there a reason why no down hill time trial is included in grand tours? after all we have a mountain time trial coming up, why not the other way round?


----------



## Kirstie (22 May 2011)

Nibali's descent was absolutely unreal. The man must have giant balls of steel!


----------



## lukesdad (22 May 2011)

Im impressed with Gadret, tough rider of the old school.


----------



## fozzy (22 May 2011)

Gadret has done really well, me thinks a podium place is in his sights. i think it'll be him or igor anton who really push on in the last few days. this giro has been epic, it certainly looks like the hardest race i can remember seeing. not to forget there is still three mountain finishes to go, awesome.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

fozzy said:


> Gadret has done really well, me thinks a podium place is in his sights. i think it'll be him or igor anton who really push on in the last few days. this giro has been epic, it certainly looks like the hardest race i can remember seeing. not to forget there is still three mountain finishes to go, awesome.




Tough but slightly less exciting than last year due to better weather, one man dominating and the fact that too many top riders are riding elsewhere or resting up for the TdF.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 May 2011)

Contador is certainly riding a good race and seems to be controlling himself very well, it looks as if he is now on the winning road and the TT could seal things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (23 May 2011)

Zoncolan gearing again
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ier-way-up-zoncolan-millar-s-36-sprocket.html


----------



## Molecule Man (23 May 2011)

I'd love to see a downhill time trial too.
I think Sean Kelly suggested once during live commentary (not sure how seriously) that there should occasionally be a downhill time trial with no chains on the bikes, a pure test of bike handling.



fozzy said:


> contador is the best there, possibly anywhere. i think he's making the most of his last grand tour for a couple of years, i can't see CAS coming down on his side. as a side note, watching nibali go down that mountain, is there a reason why no down hill time trial is included in grand tours? after all we have a mountain time trial coming up, why not the other way round?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Zoncolan gearing again
> http://www.cyclingwe...6-sprocket.html




Blimey a 38 x 36 combo!


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 May 2011)

fozzy said:


> watching nibali go down that mountain, is there a reason why no down hill time trial is included in grand tours? after all we have a mountain time trial coming up, why not the other way round?



Probably because it could well end up with a fatality or two.


----------



## yello (23 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Blimey a 38 x 36 combo!



Cool! I feel slightly less wimpy and pathetic now!

Nice story as to the why of it too....elliptical chainrings. Required an MTB cassette and rear mech. Must be fun being a pro-team mechanic, you get to play!


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Zoncolan gearing again
> http://www.cyclingwe...6-sprocket.html



I'll take the bb power pack option with that too please.


----------



## Ball (24 May 2011)

Two stages, i think it's 18 and 19, or maybe 17 and 18, have long downhills just before the finish. Does anyone think Nibali, and if he can recruit a few others, will try and attack Contador on these days? 

I really hope so. One ends with 10km still to go to the line, so might not work, although Contador may be lacking domestiques at that point. The other flattens out only 4km to the line. It's a big chance. 

Although of course, Contador could always negate any chance by attacking Nibali on the climb.


----------



## raindog (24 May 2011)

Ball said:


> Two stages, i think it's 18 and 19, or maybe 17 and 18, have long downhills just before the finish. Does anyone think Nibali, and if he can recruit a few others, will try and attack Contador on these days?


Nibali's a fighter so I wouldn't be surprised if he tries. Going to be alot of knackered riders this week though.
Today's TT profile!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Nibali's a fighter so I wouldn't be surprised if he tries. Going to be alot of knackered riders this week though.
> Today's TT profile!



That's tailor-made for Contador with his combination of climbing and TTing skills.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2011)

Before the race I would have said that this was Pinotti's stage, but he's been ill apparently - he's on the road now, but we'll see if he's recovered.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2011)

Apparently not that much - great ride by Rujano though - and Garzelli too. Just waiting for the top three now.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2011)

Staggering ride by Contador


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2011)

Yes, awesome. More than half a minute ahead of Nibali and co.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2011)

I wonder what meat he had in his sandwiches today, didn't look like he pushed it hard and he won by nearly 35 seconds!


----------



## beastie (24 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> I wonder what meat he had in his sandwiches today, didn't look like he pushed it hard and he won by nearly 35 seconds!


This is why Contador is so frustrating. He is obviously a fantastic bike rider, and has been immense since he first won the white jersey at the TDF. He didn't need to dope to be a superstar. I thought he was just a great climber!
Then the day he took everyone including Cancelarra to the feckin cleaners on a flat TT course was the day I stopped supporting him. Even Sean Kelly said it was unbelievable.


----------



## Kirstie (24 May 2011)

Contador looks skeletal and washed out IMO - grey skinned. Like Landis did when he stormed up alpe d'huez in 2006 - the same grey hue. Its difficult to tell whether it's just exhuastion or something else. An amazing ride though nontheless. I'm really in two minds about him.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2011)

It was a great ride by Contador and I don't think for one minute that he's taking drugs in this Giro. Whether the microscopic amount of a substance that was detected in last years TdF was such a strong additive that it was all he needed to win the race, I'll leave to all the other experts to decide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (25 May 2011)

Yes,Keith, but you thought Armstrong was clean!


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Yes,Keith, but you thought Armstrong was clean!



Well one thing is now very clear, he's not very good at picking trustworthy friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Well one thing is now very clear, he's not very good at picking trustworthy friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You don't work for the UCI do you Keith


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2011)

Hoo, hoo, what a finish. Quite a shove from Visconti. Lucky just to be relegated.


----------



## raindog (25 May 2011)

A bit of naughty handbag swinging there.


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2011)

I some how suspect if it was Cav it'd have been an instant dq


----------



## gavintc (25 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> I some how suspect if it was Cav it'd have been an instant dq



I had similar thoughts. He is on RAI at the moment complaining at length (I think, as my italian is poor) about the decision. Personally, I think he was lucky to keep 3rd.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2011)

gavintc said:


> I had similar thoughts. He is on RAI at the moment complaining at length (I think, as my italian is poor) about the decision. Personally, I think he was lucky to keep 3rd.



Me too. He took the wrong line, and tried to come up the inside where there was no space. He had no right to push the Ullissi out of the way at all. And it wasn't just a shoulder, it was a full blown shove that could have taken the lad down. If he wasn't the Italian champion he would have had a much more severe penalty.


----------



## cyberknight (25 May 2011)

raindog said:


> Nibali's a fighter so I wouldn't be surprised if he tries. Going to be alot of knackered riders this week though.
> Today's TT profile!



What was the result of the TT?

I set sky to record it and it ruddy well recorded tennis even though it says cycling on the planner, gutted 

I have to watch all the the cycling as highlights as my tv viewing rights are below the kids and the wifes ............


----------



## Keith Oates (26 May 2011)

cyberknight said:


> What was the result of the TT?
> 
> I set sky to record it and it ruddy well recorded tennis even though it says cycling on the planner, gutted
> 
> I have to watch all the the cycling as highlights as my tv viewing rights are below the kids and the wifes ............



Here you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Full Results1Alberto Contador Velasco (Spa) Saxo Bank Sungard0:28:55 2Vincenzo Nibali (Ita) Liquigas-Cannondale0:00:34 3Michele Scarponi (Ita) Lampre - ISD0:00:38 4José Rujano Guillen (Ven) Androni Giocattoli0:00:39 5Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Acqua & Sapone0:00:46


----------



## monnet (26 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> I some how suspect if it was Cav it'd have been an instant dq



I reckon if it had been anyone that's not Italian it'd have been an instant dq


----------



## Keith Oates (26 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> You don't work for the UCI do you Keith




Does anybody actually WORK or them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukesdad (26 May 2011)

Only in Italy eh !


----------



## Kirstie (26 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> I some how suspect if it was Cav it'd have been an instant dq




I'm not sure Cav would actually do something like that...!


----------



## tigger (26 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Me too. He took the wrong line, and tried to come up the inside where there was no space. He had no right to push the Ullissi out of the way at all. And it wasn't just a shoulder, it was a full blown shove that could have taken the lad down. If he wasn't the Italian champion he would have had a much more severe penalty.



I'm not sure what I make of the situation myself. For sure Visconti is wrong to use his hands but I do believe Ullissi did box him in. Look at the replay in slow mo just at the point where Visconti comes off Ullissi's wheel and inside. There wasn't much of a gap but Ullissi definitely moves a good metre towards the barrier. I think he would have felt Visconti coming and knew he was there. So I think it was a very sneaky block despite Visconti being a bit ambitious with that gap. I'd have down graded them both maybe. Ullissi for a block and Visconti for the use of hands.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2011)

Nice touch by Contador with another show of strength at the end but gifting the win to Tiralongo.


----------



## HLaB (27 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> I'm not sure Cav would actually do something like that...!



You're right, he'd get a team mate to head-butt them first


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Nice touch by Contador with another show of strength at the end but gifting the win to Tiralongo.



It's all looking very easy for Contador. If he's clean, he is simply the rider of his generation, no doubt about it. Almost every day, it seems, he is able to decide who wins the stage.


----------



## raindog (28 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If he's clean, he is simply the rider of his generation, no doubt about it.


I think he's the rider of his generation whether he's clean or not. I can't believe he's on the juice at the moment. He really looked to be suffering on last Sunday's stage. I've been looking on Steephill at photos of him climbing during the Giro, and he looks like a rider in pain, not someone who's cruising on epo.

Gadret having a superb Giro - if only he could TT.......


----------



## rich p (29 May 2011)

Millar wins the TT which rounds off a good weekend for GB.

Bertie the Beef largely unthreatened since Etna made this a less interesting Giro than last year.


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2011)

Rasmussen was unlucky but for that puncture........

I can't decide about Bertie. Like his beef, he's tainted. I doubt I could now bring myself to acknowledge his prowess, which considering he has a real good chance of all 3 GT's this year, says a lot.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 May 2011)

It was good to see David Miller get the TT stage, it shows that he is still a force to reckon with in the discipline. Contador winning the GC just confirms that he's on good form again and he is the best of the bunch the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2011)

Anyone else dissapointed with skys coverage of the giro?

I could only watch the highlights and every day it seemed the highlights were just footage from a certain point in the race and not a proper program with some introduction of what had happened so far ?
You were just chucked into the program and that was it , one day i even set it to record and even though it clearly stated giro on the planner and the program title i got .. tennis for the whole hour.

Missed the mountain TT and Millars ride.

Very poor


----------



## montage (30 May 2011)

Not as epic as last years by any means, but still good fun to watch.


----------

